# I am itching to resume outdoor activities!



## Mr. Ed (Jan 22, 2021)

To have the freedom from cold weather and snow will be monumental. I would like travel restrictions lifted. Ideally I would like to scuba dive as much as possible, priorities first, certification.

I can’t walk as far as I used to, the cool thing about scuba diving is it take an enormous amount of effort to move around underwater because of the buoyancy factor. I weigh 227 and can easily move about in comparison to full body weight.

Although I have yet to dive beyond contained water restrictions there something uniquely meaningful about breathing underwater. The underwater kingdom has a beauty of its own, I can tell you that without open water experience because I know it’s true.


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2021)

Itching?  Have you tried calamine lotion?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 22, 2021)

jujube said:


> Itching?  Have you tried calamine lotion?


 did you know bacon grease is a remedy for chigger bites?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 22, 2021)

"The underwater kingdom has a beauty of its own"

I used to liken it to visiting a planet somewhere in the universe. It's a comical place sometimes, too, watching underwater creatures doing acrobatics, pursuing their prey, swimming right up to your facemask and peering in.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

I'll stay inside for all of us.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2021)

I still go for a walk everyday and so do lots of others around this area who have dogs to walk. 
Swimming I’ll have to wait some time for since everything is frozen where we live. Staying in permanently and not getting any fresh air or sunshine would drive drive me nuts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I still go for a walk everyday and so do lots of others around this area who have dogs to walk.
> Swimming I’ll have to wait some time for since everything is frozen where we live. Staying in permanently and not getting any fresh air or sunshine would drive drive me nuts.


Same here, I'll have a long daily walk outdoors with my dog even during the Covid.  Luckily, I have enough open space not to go near other people, but many will have masks on while walking for exercise or walking their dogs.  I will always find a way to get out and enjoy nature as long as I'm physically able.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Same here, I'll have a long daily walk outdoors with my dog even during the Covid.  Luckily, I have enough open space not to go near other people, but many will have masks on while walking for exercise or walking their dogs.  I will always find a way to get out and enjoy nature as long as I'm physically able.


In our area while out shopping, even in the parking lots, most people have their masks on until they get to their car but while walking where  we go, nobody ever has a mask on. If people meet up they say hello and step aside giving each other ample space. I’m ok with it and obviously so are they.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2021)

I grew up scuba diving, my father made his own equipment back in the 40s and 50s, before it was available commercially.  Regulators from military surplus jet pilot things and old fire extinguisher bottles.  Did most of my diving with an old two hose regulator, like Mike Nelson on Sea Hunt.  That was back in the day before lessons or the whole certification bureaucracy that has evolved today, probably not so safe but we survived.  The good think about that time is there were very few of us, I don't recall ever seeing another diver in the water in what are today very popular and crowded places.  Have not been in years, but still think about it from time to time...


----------



## officerripley (Apr 16, 2021)

My favorite outdoor activity is going back inside.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 17, 2021)

jujube said:


> Itching?  Have you tried calamine lotion?


It’s more of a yearning than an itch, what comes to mind is I’ll scratch your back if you scratch mine but that may seem inappropriate so I wouldn’t say it if was.


----------

